# New body spotted at IAAF Daegu?



## Akkku (Sep 11, 2011)

Doesn't look like a 5D MkII to me... Prism looks squarer. 
The photog in picture is Kai Pfaffenbach for Reuters. He's also noted Canon photog so why tape the model?

I'm Nikon shooter, so I maybe wrong with this


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2011)

Akkku said:


> Doesn't look like a 5D MkII to me... Prism looks squarer.



True - it looks like a gripped 5D (classic/MkI), which has a squarer, sharper bulge for the pentaprism (5D on the left and middle, 5DII on the right):











Akkku said:


> He's also noted Canon photog so why tape the model?



Pros often tape the model on their cameras. In this case, would a 'noted photog' want everyone knowing he was using the 'outdated' 5D instead of the newer 5DII?


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 11, 2011)

Guys, that's definitely the rumored EOS 3d. Look at the black body, the hot shoe, and neckstrap attachment points; definitely, definitely a 3d.


----------



## JonB1975 (Sep 11, 2011)

I've just compared this image with several other images of the 5D mkII - and that's what it is - a mkII...
Of more interest is the fisheye zoom!


----------



## w349 (Sep 11, 2011)

If it were a 5D classic, then what is he looking at? Live View on a Mark II, presumably?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2011)

JonB1975 said:


> I've just compared this image with several other images of the 5D mkII - and that's what it is - a mkII...
> Of more interest is the fisheye zoom!



I think the OP is right - the angle on the top-front of the pentaprism housing is not rounded enough for it to be a 5DII. Also, though it's tough to tell with the small image, the knurling on the mode dial looks like the vertical lines of the 5D, vs. the little squares of the 5DII.

Why, exactly, is the fisheye zoom interesting? :



w349 said:


> If it were a 5D classic, then what is he looking at? Live View on a Mark II, presumably?



The review image on the LCD. Before Live View, to shoot in a situation where you couldn't look through the VF (and didn't have the Angle Finder C or equivalent), you'd aim, shoot, review, adjust, shoot, review, etc. - tedious, but effective.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Sep 11, 2011)

The side surfaces are all wrong for it to be a 5D. On the 5d they are much smoother, while here you can clearly see sharper corners. The evolution of the edges around the mirror housing are reversed as well.


----------



## match14 (Sep 11, 2011)

It's very similar to a Mark II.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2011)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> The side surfaces are all wrong for it to be a 5D. On the 5d they are much smoother, while here you can clearly see sharper corners. The evolution of the edges around the mirror housing are reversed as well.



Hmmm...I see your point. There's a vertical 'line' (sharper angle) at the base of the lens mount, whereas the 5D has a shallower curve there. I conceed - the angle of camera accentuates the pentaprism housing, but it does seem more like a 5DII based on the curves/lines on the body. Also, the textured area between the strap lug and the rubber port covers seems a little short to be the 5D - that area is shorter on the 5DII because the port covers are longer to accomodate the additional ports (HDMI and Mic).


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 11, 2011)

looks like a 5d mk2 too me.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3576/3360464338_a6d1bc1688.jpg


----------



## iaind (Sep 11, 2011)

Grip not dissimilar to BGE-6 so probably 5DII.


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 12, 2011)

The highlights and shadows by the prism are playing tricks on us. It's definitely the 5D Mark II.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 12, 2011)

Of course, if you're going to send prototypes out into the wild, wouldn't you put a new sensor and motherboard into an old-design case so noone recognises it?

I know i've done that in my electronics prototype work, old case + new boards + dremel does fine for testing until the new case is machined


----------



## Cropper (Sep 12, 2011)

Why should it be so hard to believe that this is actually a 5D III prototype ?
Why should we go to such lenghts to debunk it ?

It's safe to say that by now there should be many such prototypes around in the hands of key photographers, and Kai could very well be one of them.
He definitely seems to have a strong affiliation with Canon.
( http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/interviews/pfaffenbach.do ) 

Regarding the upcoming Olympics, the IAAF Championchips seems like a more than an adequate place to try out the new camera bodies.

I fail to see any other plausible justification for covering the logos on the camera, especially since Kai is a Canon endorsee.

The similarities of this body with the 5D II are evident, but we actually don't know how the Mark III will look like. It could be very similar. Also as it has already been mentioned, what's on the inside is what really matters.

I sense a future Mark III here...


----------



## ecka (Sep 12, 2011)

Cropper said:


> I fail to see any other plausible justification for covering the logos on the camera, especially since Kai is a Canon endorsee.



IMHO, the only meaningful justification for covering the logos is that he (and many others professionals) do not want to advertise any brand for free. If Canon was giving me a free 5D2 on one condition that I must be wearing an advertising T-shirt all the time I use the camera, I would accept the deal. But I'm not a professional or famous or something. I don't have to advertise my own brand (name) and Canon would never offer me such a deal because nobody really cares what brand gear I'm using.


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 12, 2011)

it could be some new body, but it definitely looks like a 5D2 to me:
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0809/08091705canon_5dmarkII.asp


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 12, 2011)

Could be a test mule, like what auto manufacturers do. Use an existing body to test new internals.


----------



## EYEONE (Sep 12, 2011)

I dunno, it might have looked a little squarer in the top viewfinder area. It definitely wasn't a 5D Classic. I certainly hope it was a 5DIII

I'd like to see the picture again but the OP removed it.


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2011)

I have no doubt - this is a normal 5D II body.

Look at a Mk I. The differences between 5D and 5D2 were quite obvious. I see no reason why a 5D3 body will look exactly like the 5D2.


----------

